

If You’re Open to Growth, You Tend to Grow  - ideas101
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/07/06/business/06unbox.html?em&ex=1215489600&en=5de5a82f88b8c04a&ei=5087%0A

======
erdos2
Saul Kripke is an example of this. Terrified of publishing in case he doesn't
live up to his immense talent.

~~~
sarosh
The Kripke metaphor is very appropriate in this context; it can be argued that
he did most of his 'important' work at such an early age that he has yet to do
anything to substantially eclipse it. Although, if I'm completely candid, I
still don't understand most of his stuff.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saul_Kripke>

------
augustus
Love this article. About 7 years ago, I found a friend who was completely
focused on becoming a better leader and we both tried to improve together.

It has made a huge difference.

------
bgutierrez
I love this article. I have several friends that became frozen because they
were bright and afraid to fail.

------
workpost
Well, this is good news then. Yay!

